# was das denn bitte?! USB Replikator?



## Obito (9. August 2010)

Hey PCGH Community !

ich bin gerade beim Stöbern auf das hier gestoßen Notebooks LENOVO ThinkPad Edge + USB Port Replikator . Es geht nicht um das Notebook, sondern um die komische Beilage, einen USB Replikator. Ich habe im Internet gesucht und habe keine vernünftige Antwortn gefunden was das Teil nützen soll und was es überhaupt ist ^^ 
Könnte ihr mir bitte erklären um was es sich bei dem Teil handelt, wäre dankbar drum 

grüße, Obito


----------



## -Phoenix- (10. August 2010)

*AW: was das denn bitte?!*

Ich denk mal das ist eine Art Dockingstation.
Da kanste halt alles Externengeräte wie Laupsrecher , Headset ,ect Anschließen und dann alles nur einem Stecker mit dem Notebook verbinden.


----------



## mattinator (10. August 2010)

*AW: was das denn bitte?!*

Ist wie hier per Kategorie eingeordnet eine Art externe Dockingstation: Lenovo USB Port Replikator (Dockingstation) inkl. DVI 45K1611 . Über einen hersteller- / modellspezifischen Bus werden bestimmte Anschlüsse weitergeleitet oder hinzugefügt. Gibt es auch bei anderen Notebook-Herstellern. HP hat bei entsprechenden Geräten meistens einen Untersatz, auf den das Notebook gestellt und per integrierter Buchse- / Stecker-Verbindung an den Bus angeschlossen wird. Die Herstellung / Verwendung ist nach meinem Empfinden in den letzten Jahren zurückgegangen, da sich die meisten Anschlüsse direkt am Notebook unterbringen bzw. über spezialisierte externe Adapter herstellen lassen.

EDIT: Wieder mal zu langsam, ich geh ins Bett.


----------



## Vhailor (10. August 2010)

*AW: was das denn bitte?!*

Ich habe auch eine Bitte: Kannst du das nächste Mal einen Betreff formulieren, der aussagekräftiger ist als: "was das denn bitte?!" ?!


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Ein USB Replikator ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Replikator für USB. Ich hab auch so einen, hab mir vor 2 Tagen erst ne neue Freundin repliziert, nachdem meine alte mit dem ebenfalls replizierten Dobermann abgehauen ist, komischerweise hat sie auch 2kg replizierte Leberwust mitgenommen, keine Ahnung, wozu... und vor 5 Min hab ich mir ein kühles Bier repliziert. Und morgen replizier ich Dir noch einen aussagekräftigeren Threadtitel. Ach was, das mach ich am besten jetzt gleich, sonst vergess ich das noch...


----------



## Obito (10. August 2010)

okay, eigentlich ja ne coole Sache, son replikator.. vorrausgesetzt man verfügt über sehr wenige anschlüsse direkt am Notebook.  
und geht klar, ich werds mir merken, nächster Threadtitel wird detaillierter 

vielen Dank für die Erklärungen !!


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Der größte Vorteil ist halt, dass Du zB an nem Arbeitsplatz Dein Notebook nur mit EINEM Kabel anstecken musst damit dann gleichzeitig TFT, Boxen, Maus und ein extra Keyboard angeschlossen hast, vlt. auch noch ne Netzwerkverbindung. Wenn man oft vom Arbeitsplatz weg muss mit dem Notebook, ist das halt ne feine Sache.


----------

